# I couldn't have a dog when I was a kid. Meet Ole Yeller!



## DiggerO (Mar 2, 2008)

*About 5 months old, 5" to 6" long. Favorite Foods: Fresh frozen scallops & Beef liver. Snacks on Tetra bits & Sam Adams larger.*


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

You feed your fish beer?


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

lol nice fish and i used to watch ole yeller vids when i was smaller..


----------



## cole (Oct 25, 2006)

He's not rabid is he? I would hate to have put that one down...What a gorgeous fish. I have never been fond of Oscars (that is an oscar right?) but I have recently seen some remarkable specimens. Very nice fish bra.

Cole~


----------



## DiggerO (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, actually the Sam Adams is for me while I'm watching them eat. And I do enjoy sneaking a handful of Tetra bits on occasion. 
Nope, no rabies. I have Ole Yeller in with two other Oscars, a red and a red tiger. So far they haven't damaged each other. I'm hoping it continues.


----------



## crazycanuck (Feb 10, 2008)

wow that is a beautiful oscar


----------



## Yellow-Cichlid (Dec 15, 2007)

DiggerO said:


> Well, actually the Sam Adams is for me while I'm watching them eat. And I do enjoy sneaking a handful of Tetra bits on occasion. .


Um, ew


----------



## crazycanuck (Feb 10, 2008)

lmao,i think he was joking,well i hope.......


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

That is a very pretty oscar i must say. :thumb:


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

That is one CLEAN looking oscar.
_That's_ an oscar I'd want.


----------



## DiggerO (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Does he get a ticket for swimming under the influence? How does one make an oscar walk a straight line?


----------



## Skyhawk46 (Nov 9, 2007)

I just found out yesterday that fish don't like beer... it tends to kill your entire tank


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Skyhawk46 said:


> I just found out yesterday that fish don't like beer... it tends to kill your entire tank


i really hope your joking, you didnt actually put beer in your fish tank did you?

Beautiful Oscar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyhawk46 (Nov 9, 2007)

gage said:


> i really hope your joking, you didnt actually put beer in your fish tank did you?


I didn't do it... my roommate had some people over and he set a cup on top of the tank and it got knocked over and leaked into the tank from what i hear... Everything died


----------

